# مسابقات



## القسيس محمد (16 أبريل 2012)

ليه مش يكون فيه مسابقات فى الكتاب واياته واسئله عن الرسل 
او توضع ايه ويكون فيه سؤال فين مكانها فى الانجيل او السفر 
هيكون فيه افاده كتير 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2012)

شوفت موضوع زى فكرة حضرتك موجود فى قسم الالعاب 
وفى فى قسم روضة الاطفال موضوع مخصص لمسابقات اسفار الكتاب المقدس
ممكن حضرتك تتصفحهم.

الرب يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2012)

*الموضوع دا بالذات عايز ناس خدام 
مش زيى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2012)

*الموضوع دا بالذات عايز ناس خدام 
مش زيى​*


----------

